# Rcd-510 + aux-in ??



## morrison.sean (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi there, 

I installed an RCD-510 into my 07' GTI, everything works fine. However, I noticed that my AUX-IN had a lot of static and didn't' sound right. With VAGCOM I went in and adjusted AUX syncing and since then I have not been able to have AUX-IN as an option for my RCD-510.. It simply will not light up to be used. 

Does anyone know how to fix this?? 

Thanks, 
Sean


----------



## morrison.sean (Aug 3, 2010)

bumppp?


----------



## morrison.sean (Aug 3, 2010)

Bump PLEASE !


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

You need to swap the aux in wires on the harness. It's very easy. There's a detailed DIY on here. I'll find it and send it to you.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-aux-input-wiring-for-RNS510-from-non-nav-car
Swap all three wires, not just two.


----------



## morrison.sean (Aug 3, 2010)

BarryT82 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-aux-input-wiring-for-RNS510-from-non-nav-car
> Swap all three wires, not just two.


We were talking on that thread! 

Ps - I only had to swap two.. The ground stayed in the same pin #2. sounds great!


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

morrison.sean said:


> We were talking on that thread!
> 
> Ps - I only had to swap two.. The ground stayed in the same pin #2. sounds great!


You can keep it there, but it's really the ground for the sat tuner.


----------

